#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASTM G48 A and ASTM G48 B standard

## Elmgerbi

Dears,
First and foremost, Salam
I am looking for s. Please, if you have it, share it with us


thanks in advanceSee More: ASTM G48 A and ASTM G48 B standard

----------


## suphonchai

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
please find it sir.

----------


## suphonchai

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
please find it sir.

----------


## Elmgerbi

Dear Suphonchia ,
Thanks a lot a lot for sending the files, I really appreciate it too much. Is it possible the have the one list below as well 
ASTM B117-97
ASTM G71
ASTM F1801-20
ASTM G73-10

----------

